# Girls Gone Great - illustrated fairy tales for kids



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Just released:
_*Girls Gone Great*_ is a collection of magical tales written for girls ages three to ten. These fable-like stories were inspired by real girls, girls taking a magical journey of self-discovery where doing the right thing turns into something great. When you believe in yourself and have confidence to face obstacles, then any girl has the ability to "go great" and surprise herself just like the heroines in these tales.

Co-authored by Carolyn Berg and myself. More info can be found at my website www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Seven short stories, seven different heroines. Bedtime stories to read your daughter or granddaughter. Are they one of these heroines?



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GVHUEWK Kindle Edition USA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK for UK
https://www.createspace.com/4510234 paperback at the CreateSpace e-store
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/girls-gone-great-carolyn-b-berg/1117927078?ean=2940148860808&itm=1&usri=2940148860808 Nook edition


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A wonderful collection of bedtime stories for young girls, stories that might be about them. 
Reasonably priced as an ebook or print. Available at numerous places.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GVHUEWK Kindle Edition USA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK for UK
http://www.amazon.com/Girls-Gone-Great-Carolyn-Berg/dp/1493668935/ Amazon paperback
https://www.createspace.com/4510234 paperback at the CreateSpace e-store
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/girls-gone-great-carolyn-b-berg/1117927078?ean=2940148860808&itm=1&usri=2940148860808 Nook edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id791358295 for Apple


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Fun short stories about girls who do some wonderful things.

Enjoy reading, it stimulates the mind.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Stories to read to your kids, grand kids, or when babysitting.

Also available in print: 
http://www.amazon.com/Girls-Gone-Great-Carolyn-Berg/dp/1493668935/
and in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Fun bedtime stories for young girls. 

Also available in print:
http://www.amazon.com/Girls-Gone-Great-Carolyn-Berg/dp/1493668935/
and in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Something to inspire daughters and granddaughters.



also available for:
Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/girls-gone-great-carolyn-b-berg/1117927078?ean=2940148860808&itm=1&usri=2940148860808 
Apple
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id791358295


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Seven bedtime stories to read to your girls.

And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A big hit at the Books & Cooks author's event last week. Mom's and Grandmother's buying copies for daughters and granddaughters.

Also available for Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/girls-gone-great-carolyn-b-berg/1117927078?ean=2940148860808&itm=1&usri=2940148860808
and Apple
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id791358295


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Every girl has within her a hero. These stories tell about young girls who do fantastic things. You'll love them all.


Also available:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK for Kindle UK
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/girls-gone-great-carolyn-b-berg/1117927078?ean=2940148860808&itm=1&usri=2940148860808 Nook edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id791358295 Apple
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/girls-gone-great Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

These seven fables are about what every girl envisions - magic, friendship, and exciting action. Put those together with the love of family and you have the setting for all kinds of possibilities to occur. Definitely an opportunity for girls, ages two to ten years, to experience the thrill of being a hero is what "Girls Gone Great" is all about.


Also available:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK for Kindle UK
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/girls-gone-great-carolyn-b-berg/1117927078?ean=2940148860808&itm=1&usri=2940148860808 Nook edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id791358295 Apple
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/girls-gone-great Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Stories your daughter or granddaughter will love - read to them or by them.


Also available at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK for Kindle UK
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/girls-gone-great-carolyn-b-berg/1117927078?ean=2940148860808&itm=1&usri=2940148860808 Nook edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id791358295 Apple
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/girls-gone-great Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Girls Gone Great*, these fable-like tales were inspired by real girls, girls who have always been guided by family love and support. They are girls taking a magical journey of self-discovery where doing the right thing turns into something great. Throw in a little make-believe, some unusual adventures, and a lot of imagination and you've got a modern-day fairytale. Want to come along for the ride?


Available at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK for Kindle UK
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/girls-gone-great-carolyn-b-berg/1117927078?ean=2940148860808&itm=1&usri=2940148860808 Nook edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id791358295 Apple
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/girls-gone-great Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Great stories about girls meant to be shared with daughters and granddaughters.



Also at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK for Kindle UK
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/girls-gone-great-carolyn-b-berg/1117927078?ean=2940148860808&itm=1&usri=2940148860808 Nook edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id791358295 Apple
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/girls-gone-great Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Sold well at Author Alley last weekend, moms, grand-moms bought it to read to their girls.


Also at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK for Kindle UK
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/girls-gone-great-carolyn-b-berg/1117927078?ean=2940148860808&itm=1&usri=2940148860808 Nook edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id791358295 Apple
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/girls-gone-great Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Great stories for young girls to read and feel like heroes.



Also available at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK for Kindle UK
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/girls-gone-great-carolyn-b-berg/1117927078?ean=2940148860808&itm=1&usri=2940148860808 Nook edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id791358295 Apple
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/girls-gone-great Kobo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Exciting stories about girls who do some fantastic things. 
Available as an ebook or in print.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Every girl can be a hero, do amazing things. *Girls Gone Great* has seven such stories.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Magical stories about young girls doing wonderful things.



Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A deva, the bookworm, the firecracker, Daddy's girl, the athlete, Nature girl, and the escape artist, all heroines with a story to tell.



Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Seven stories about seven different girls all on their way to doing something magical.



Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Magical fairy tales to read to daughters and granddaughters.



In the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A great holiday book to share with daughters and granddaughters.



Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*On Sale for the Holidays 99 Cents*​*A great gift for daughters & granddaughters*​_*Girls Gone Great*_ is a collection of magical tales written for girls ages two to ten. These fable-like stories were inspired by real girls, girls taking a magical journey of self-discovery where doing the right thing turns into something great. When you believe in yourself and have confidence to face obstacles, then any girl has the ability to "go great" and surprise herself just like the heroines in these stories.

​
And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Still time to get these inspiring stories for girls 2 to 10 as a holiday gift.
99 Cents for a few more days.​
​
Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who bought _*Girls Gone Great*_ while it was on sale.​Sorry but the sale price will disappear later today.​
​
Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Seven delightful fairy tales for girls age 3 to 10. Stories you can share with daughters and granddaughters or give them a book they will love.

​
Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Girls Gone Great*
A collection of fairy tales for young girls that show how they can be heroes. Fun to read or to share with daughters and granddaughters.

​
Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Girls Gone Great
Seven fairy tales showing young girls as the heroes. 
Great reading for or to read to daughters or granddaughters.*

​
Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Seven Fairy Tales that will delight daughters and granddaughters
A best selling print book at Books and Cooks in 2014.
*​
​
In the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Seven Delightful Stories for young girls showing that girls can be heroes too.*​
​
In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*No longer on sale but still reasonably priced.
Seven different girls caught in fairy tales.
Great reading for girls 2 to 10.*



And in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A great collection of fairy tales for girls to read.
Ages 6 - 9 or parents read it to younger girls. *



*Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Do you read to your daughters at night?
Girls Gone Great is a collection of stories for and about girls who do some pretty neat things.
Great stories to read to your daughters, or for them to read themselves.*



*Also in the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*7 Fantastic Tales where the girls are the heroes.
Great reading for young girls.*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Every young girl needs stories where she can see herself as the hero.
Seven magical stories, seven different heroes.
Fathers, Mothers, Grandparents - great reading for you to share.*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Can girls be heroes?
Of course they can and here are seven stories that prove it.*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Every girl should know that she can be someone special.*



*In the US
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GVHUEWK
In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Fairy Tales to read to your daughters or granddaughters
Or something they will want to read themselves.
*


*For Kindle Anywhere:*
http://hyperurl.co/xnjhos​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*7 tales of girls doing wonderful things.
Inspiration for daughters and granddaughters.
*


[size=12pt]*Kindle link for any country:
http://hyperurl.co/xnjhos *​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Fairy tales that will inspire your daughters and granddaughters.
Fun for them to read or you to read to them.*



*Kindle link:
http://hyperurl.co/xnjhos *​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Every young girl should have fairy tales that show her she can be a hero, something special.
Here is just such a collection.



Kindle Link:
http://hyperurl.co/xnjhos


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Something to read to your daughters or granddaughters.
Fairy tales that will inspire them.



For all countries:
http://hyperurl.co/xnjhos


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*$1.99
A great book for girls - see what magic a girl can do!
*
​
Kindle anywhere
http://hyperurl.co/xnjhos​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A great bedtime story book for girls.



For Kindle:
http://hyperurl.co/xnjhos


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Fairy Tales to read to your daughters and granddaughters.
Great bedtime stories that show girls doing great things.*



*Kindle anywhere:*
http://hyperurl.co/xnjhos​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Just right for the Holidays
A book for daughters and granddaughters.
Read it to them or something they can enjoy themselves.
On Sale for 99¢*

​


----------



## Ronnie55 (Dec 13, 2015)

I like these a lot as a gift idea for the holidays!


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Ronnie55 said:


> I like these a lot as a gift idea for the holidays!


Ronnie55,
Thanks. Feedback has been good even though no one has felt moved to rate or review the book.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Last Day for 99 Cents
Seven wonderful fairy tales showing girls doing great things.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Every girl needs to find stories that they can identify with.
Seven stories with girls with magical powers where they do some really good things.
Fun reading.*


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A great book of fairy tales that will energize young girls to do great things.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Fairy tales for young girls. Every girl a hero, just not the same sort of hero.

$1.99

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Bedtime fairy tales for young girls.
Read to them or let them read to you.
$1.99

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Seven fairly tales about girls that do something magical and become heroes for their families. Great bedtime stories or to read in front of a fire.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Girls need stories that they can dream about being someone special, doing great things, and here are 7 short stories that fill that bill.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

$1.99
Bedtime fairy tales about young girls doing magical things.
Great to read to daughters or granddaughters, or for them to read on their own.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

$1.99
Seven different stories that will encourage girls to be heroes.
Great for bedtime reading.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun book to give a girl for her birthday. Positive tales that will up lift and show her that she can be a hero too.
Still just $1.99

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Young girls need heroes. Seven stories with girls doing great things.
Fun, inspirational reading.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun read for girls, a mixture of fantasy and inspiration.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Just plain fun for girls.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Free on Kindle Unlimited
Sale priced at 99 cents for a limited time.



Seven wonderful fairy tale stories where girls overcome all obstacles to do something fantastic.​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*On Sale for the Holidays 99 Cents or Free on Kindle Unlimited
a great gift for daughters & granddaughters*
_*Girls Gone Great*_ is a collection of magical tales written for girls ages two to ten. These fable-like stories were inspired by real girls, girls taking a magical journey of self-discovery where doing the right thing turns into something great. When you believe in yourself and have confidence to face obstacles, then any girl has the ability to "go great" and surprise herself just like the heroines in these stories.



And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GVHUEWK​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

On Sale for the Holidays 99 Cents or Free on Kindle Unlimited

Fairy tales for girls 3 to 10
Read to them or let them read them 
A fun holiday book, illustrations with each story
Read a review here: https://readersfavorite.com/book-review/39243


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A great book of modern fairy tales for girls to read or for parents to read to them.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Girls need to know that they can be great.
Seven stories about seven different girls and how they managed to do something wonderful for themselves and their families.
Just fun.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Just plain fun for girls, mothers, grandmothers. Fairy tales that make anything look possible.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun book to read to young girls.
Or a book for them to read with illustrations.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Young girls deserve heroes
Better is if they are the heroes
Seven heroic girls in fairy tales that will make you smile.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun read for girls who want to feel magical


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A great little illustrated book for girls either to read themselves or to be read to them

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Kids need fun stories to read while school is out.
These seven fairy tale stories are fun to read with illustrations that bring them to life.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Kids got new iPads? Kindles? Here's a great illustrated book to give them to read.
Seven fairy-tale like stories with girls doing great things for their families.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Seven fun stories to read where girls do great things.
Diva, Athlete, Daddy's Girl, Bookworm, Escape Artist, Nature Girl, Firecracker, all girls being great


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An illustrated children's book that is fun to read with positive fairy-tale like stories of girls doing great things.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An illustrated book filled with fun stories about girls doing something great for their families
Enjoy reading it to younger kids, or fun for them to read when they're old enough


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Every young girl needs to believe that she can be special.
Here are illustrated fairy tale like stories to fuel their imagination.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An illustrated book filled with adventures for young girls and boys. 
$1.99


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A wonderful book of fairy tales for young girls with illustrations.
Fun to read to grandkids.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*An illustrated book of fairy tale-like adventures for young girls.
a gift that keeps on giving*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Seven illustrated modern fairy tales that will bring a smile to kids and grand kids
A fun holiday book gift

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*There's still time to get this illustrated book of fun stories for kids.
The print version makes a great gift.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun collection of illustrated fairy tale stories to inspire kids from 4 to 10.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Every kid needs stories that bring them up, give them positive role models and this book does just that.
An illustrated collection of seven stories each with a unique hero.
Great as an ebook, better in print.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun illustrated book of adventures for younger kids.
Seven ways to be a hero.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Seven fun, illustrated stories about young girls who did something heroic for their families.
Not quite fairy tales, but close.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Modern fairy tales - illustrated
A great book to read to your children or grandchildren.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Seven wonderful and inspiring stories for girls.
Illustrated.
Every girl can be a hero.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An illustrated book of modern fairy tales that will inspire.
Something fun to read to your grandchildren.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A great gift for young girls - daughters or granddaughters.
Illustrated, fun to read stories showing girls who are heroes.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A great book for girls to read, or for parents and grandparents to read to them.
Seven illustrated stories where the girl is the family hero.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A great way to spend an afternoon - reading fairy tale like stories to your kids or grandkids.
Illustrated shorts stories about girls who are heroes.
Enjoy.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An illustrated book of fun short stories for girls.
A chance to see how girls can be heroes.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A great gift for young readers.
Birthdays, holidays, any day.
Illustrated and fun.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Home schooling and need books for the kids?
Here's one that's fun and shows girls that they can be heroes.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun illustrated book for young readers.
Adventures for the summer.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Every girl wants to be an amazing hero.
Here are seven stories about girls who are heroes.
Illustrated.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Illustrated tales of girl heroes.
Fun to read for parents and grandparents.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Seven fun stories for kids to read or to have read to them.
Every story has a young girl hero.
A great gift for birthdays.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Grandparents and parents
A wonderful book of stories about kids who are amazing.
Read it to your family or let them read it themselves.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A fun book for kids either as an ebook or print
Illustrated stories where the girls are the heroes.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A summer reading surprise.
Great fun for kids, or for parents and grandparents to read with kids.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A great children's book
going on sale soon
available in print or ebook
Christmas is coming
​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Just in time for Christmas
ebook now on sale 99 cents
print book makes a great gift for young readers


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

On a few days left
99 cents
Daughters and granddaughters will love these fairy tales. 
Seven stories, every one with a girl hero.
Inspiring girls to be the star in their own life.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Seven fun stories about girls being heroic.
Great reading for girls or for parents to read to them.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A delightful book for young readers.
An Illustrated Chapter Book.

​


----------

